# Heritage Midwest Steam engine



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

I got new update concerning the Midwest steam engines. Apperently they are retooling the engine and they now have a date for the week of 7/16/12. For those have been looking for the engine Ill keep everyone updated.


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, a definite date just a month out is better than no date at all! Thanks for the update, Shawn, and please DO keep us posted!

IGNORE THE FOLLOWING SITE-INDUCED GARBAGE 
_Waitaminute! The garbage isn't there! _


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

The garbage isn't there! 
Isn't there a post in the website forum about a new editor?


----------



## dmunseyjr (Feb 16, 2008)

@Shawn - you haven't by chance mentioned purchasing the engine separately without the boiler assembly?


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

I received my my heritage steam engine today. I was very suprised to see they sent me the boiler and the engine, when all they had to replace was the engine. Good for me. I would image they will be shipping out to retailers soon. Keep your eyes open. 
When I take it out ill see what the changes were if anything noticable.


----------



## h freeman (Apr 2, 2011)

Shawn, I got an email today from Tower hobby telling me that my Heritage steam engine that has been on B/O since Feb. 2 is on it's way. 

Howard


----------



## Police1987 (Jun 16, 2012)

Where's the pics


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

So -- are we going to see some BAGRS projects around here? Looking forward to them.


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

I would like to do one if I can find all the parts, not sure about that issue yet

The vendor I ordered the steam engine from last March in Fl. has not notified me yet that they are in

Jerry


----------



## Shay Gear Head (Jan 3, 2008)

Jerry,
Cancel the order that will ensure that it will arrive next week!


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Guys get the chain and sprockets from a hobby outlet, but I don't know exactly. Stock Drive Products has all that. they are a great company to work with. Click the "buy online" tab.

Stock Drive products


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

And my vendor (Historic ships.com) notified me my engine was shipped yesterday. So they are coming in. Now to start the parts search

Jerry


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

OK, I got the steam engine, but:

- I paid extra for the pre assembled vs the kit

- Box says pre asembled steam engine

- Open it and there are 2 bags of parts, one boiler in bubble wrap, and engine in a plastic jar, and

NO instructions for assembly of my "pre assembled" (?) steam engine.....

OK so what is going on, is the pre assembled steam engine really have that many parts to put together? Is so, what is the kit have? Ore you can refine into metal....( ?

and no assembly instructions...

Thanks for any insights on this

Jerry


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

Does this help?



Now in this video an aftermarket alcohol burner is being used and the copper dish is being used to collect post engine condensate. That little dish is actually provided to hold "gelled fuel" (i.e. Sterno) and provides the heat source if you don't obtain or build an alcohol burner. Just spoon it in and then level off with a flat surface (e.g. knife, straight edge, etc.)

Scott


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks Scott, seeing the operation does help

I called Midwest Prod and they sent me a PDF of a very nice set of instructions for assembly. That should take care of the issue

Regards

Jerry


----------



## h freeman (Apr 2, 2011)

Scott, 

Can you tell me where I can get an alcohol buner like the one in the video. I would like to try oni in my Heritage steam engine. 

Thanks, Howard


----------

